# صيانة جهاز ضغط الدم الزئبقي



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2006)

يعتبر جهاز الضغط الزئبقي ألأكثر رواجا واستخداما لكثرة فاعليته من حيث الدقة في القياس عكس الأجهزة الألكترونية وغيرها ذلك لوجود نسبة خطأ فيها وتكون قراءتها تقريبيه .وسريعة العطل.
وتخطأ في المرتفعات.ولا تصمد في الأهتزازات والصدمات.
النظرة العامة.
1-الخزان :يكون موقعه اسفل الجهاز .يحتوي على زئبق ويحميه من النفاذ خارجا.فيه فتحه خارجية
لدخول الهواء . واخرى لخروج الزئبق . وهناك عتله في الواجهه لفتح وغلق مسار الزئبق
وايضا مكان لجلوس الأنبوب. يثبت الخزان بواسطة لولب من الأسفل على بوابة الجهاز.
2- الأنبوب الزجاجي : نقرأ من خلاله مستوى الزئبق يجلس في مكانه المخصص في الخزان 
بوجود واشر مطاطي منعا لأستنزاف الزئبق ويثبت على مسطرة الأرقام على بوابة 
الجهاز .ومن الجهه العليا هناك سدادة فيها ايضا واشر مطاطي مع فلتر يسمح بمرور 
الهواء دون الزئبق .وهذه السداده تثبت الأنبوب من الأعلى بدون تحرك وثابت. 
3- المنفاخ:شكل بيضوي بحجم كف اليد فيه فتحتان الفتحه الخلفيه فيها صمام (فيه كرة معدنيه عند
ضغط المنفاخ ترجع الى الخلف لتغلق بوابة تجبر الهواء يندفع بأتجاه الفتحه الأماميه)
وعند بسط كف اليد يدخل الهواء من خلال الصمام داخل حجرة المنفاخ.
اما من الجهه الفتحه الأماميه هناك صمام اخر يسمح بمرور الهواء الى الكيس المطاطي
دون عودته الى المنفاخ بواسطة عتلة دائرية عند غلقها .عند فتحها يرجع الهواء يستنزف
من خلالها.
4- الكيس المطاطي وغلافه المصنوع من القماش: يتكون من كيس مصنوع من المطاط مستطيل الشكل
مثبت فيه خرطومان من المطاط ايضا (قطعة واحدة )يثبت داخل كيس من القماش.
يثبت احد الخراطيم في فتحة الخزان والأخرى في فتحة انبوب الصمام الأمامي للمنفاخ

على كل من يريد ان يتعلم صيانة جهاز الضغط الزئبقي يجب ان يكون لديه واحد امامه
لنعمل سويتا على اصلاح جميع الأعطال (تطبيق عملي) وسوف اكمل لاحقا ان شاء الله.
هذا وعد.

البغدادي


----------



## محمد العصا (1 مايو 2006)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر ويا ريت تستمر اذا عندك معلومات عن اجهزة اخرى كل التحيه الك اخي العزيز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2006)

وان غدا لناظره قريب. وبالصبر نستطيع ان ننقل جبلا حجر حجر.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2006)

وان غدا لناظره قريب. وبالصبر نستطيع ان ننقل جبلا حجر حجر.

البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (2 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز
احب ان اوجه نصيحه الى كل مهندس طبي
التدريب العملي هو اهم ما في الموضوع
يعني عندما تقرا عن جهاز هنا او في اي مكان اخر
من المستحسن ان ترى هذا الجهاز على الطبيعم وتتفحص اجزاءه
من هنا تاتي الفائده


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 مايو 2006)

*الأعطال الشائعة*

يحتاج جهاز الضغط الى 40 غم من الزئبق اذا كان القطر الداخلي للأنبوب 2 ملم.
اما اذا قطره 3 ملم فيحتاج الى 60 غم.
والأن افتح بوابة الجهاز واجعله يقف بصورة عمودية .سنرى الأنبوب داخل مسطرة فيها تدريج من 
0 الى 300 هو مقياس الضغط المعتمد .
والأن نبدأ بفحص الجهاز .
1-نفتح الصمام الموجود في الخزان بتحريكه الى الجهه اليسرى.
2- بعد ان يخرج الزئبق من الخزان ويجب ان يتوقف على 0 بسبب عدم وجود اي ضغط .
3-نمسك الكفه (الكيس المطاطي المغلف بالقماش) بيدنا اليسرى نمسك المنفاخ بيدنا اليمنى.
4-نغلق الصمام الأمامي للمنفاخ بتدويره باتجاه عقرب الساعة بواسطة الأبهام والسبابة لليد اليمنى
5- نبدأ نضغط المنفاخ ونلاحض صعود الزئبق في عمود الأنبوب .ونستمر حتى يصل الى 300 بدون 
ان يحدث اي فقاعة .
6- نترك المنفاخ وهنا يجب يبقى مؤشر الزئبق على الرقم 300 ايضا.
التكمله غدا باذن الله لأنقطاع التيار الكهربائي.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 مايو 2006)

*تكمله*

هذا يدل بأن الجهاز صالح للعمل.
س1 ماذا اذا انخفض مستوى من تلقاء نفسه؟
ج/ هناك عدة اسباب .
1- وجود ثقب في الكيس المطاطي . نبدله
2- عطل في الصمام الأمامي للمنفاخ .بسبب وجود الأوساخ .الحل / ننزع الصمام من المنفاخ .ثم نجري الأتي . هناك زبانه مطاطيه خلف الصمام .نزيلها بواسطة ملقط وننظفها من الأتربة او مخلفات المطاط
ثم نثبتها جيدا بحيث لايستطيع الضغط الراجع يدفعها داخل المنفاخ.
3- عدم تثبيت الخرطيم جيدا في فتحة الخزان . او فتحة الصمام الأمامي .

س2 ماذا اذا انكسر الأنبوب نتيجة سقوطه او اصطدامه؟:67: 

ج/ هنا نلفت الأنتباه يجب غلق صمام الخزان عند الأنتهاء من القياس .وذلك بميله الى اليمين ثم تحريك
العتله الى اليمين ايضا لكي ينحصر الزئبق داخل الخزان منعا لأنتشاره اثناء الحالات الطارئه .
ذلك ان الزئبق ماده سامه حتى بخاره.:13: 
نرجع للسؤال :نفتح اللولب في اعلى الأنبوب بتدويره عكس عقرب الساعة نزيل الأنبوب المكسور 
ونضع اخر جديد لكن بنفس الأبعاد والقياسات.من الأعلى وندخله في مكانه على القاعدة الدائريه في
الخزان ثم نغلق السداده او اللولب جيدا وبرفق .

س3 ماذا اذا تسرب الزئبق من الأسفل بعد ذلك؟:81: 

ج/ ممكن الواشر المطاطي قد صلب ولايحكم جيدا . او عدم جلوس الأنبوب في مكانه جيدا.

س4 ماذا اذا كان هناك نقصان في كمية الزئبق كيف نكمله؟:79: 

ج/ نفتح السدادة في اعلى الأنبوب وبواسطة السرنجه الطبيه نسحب مقدر من الزئبق ونقطر على شكل 
دفعات قليله ونراقب وصوله الى الأسفل ونميل الجهاز برفق الى اليمين قليلا لكي يدخل الى الخزان
ثم نعيده الى مكان عليه حتى يصل الى نقطة 0 ثم نغلق السدادة .

س5 اذا كان الأنبوب فيه اوساخ وتصعب القراءة.:68: 

ج/ طبعا يتاكسد الزئبق نتيجة الهواء المار به وتفاعله وينتج اوكسيد الزئبق وهي مادة قهوائيه سوداء
اللون .والعمل نخرج الأنبوب من مكانه وتعرفون كيف .ثم نضع قطعه صغيرة من القطن في بداية 
احد الطرفين وندفعها بواسطة سلك اطول من الأنبوب ونخرجه من الطرف الأخر. ونضعه في مكانه
لا تقولون لي كيف.

وهناك اعطال كثيرة والأن اسألوا انتم وسأجيبكم :3: 
:55: :55: :55: 

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مايو 2006)

*صورة جهاز الضغط الزئبقي*

تبين هذه الصورة التوضيحية اجزاء جهاز قياس ضغط الدم الزئبقي .






البغدادي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (24 مايو 2006)

شكرا لهذا المجهود اخ شكرى
لكن فى حال انكسرت انبوبة الزئبق المدرجه من 0الــــــــــــــــــــــــــى300
من اين يمكن الحصول عليها 
هل يمكن التوليف,,,,
شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 مايو 2006)

ألأخ مهموم اليمن السعيد .
ان الذي يعمل في صيانة اجهزة الضغط او اي جهاز اخر يجب ان يلم مختلف قطع الغيار .

البغدادي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (5 يونيو 2006)

يسم الله
كم تبلغ قيمة الجهاز -اعلاه- من النوع الاصلى بالدولار؟وما الفرق بينه وبين الالكترونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى؟


----------



## مهموم اليمن (5 يونيو 2006)

يسم الله
كم تبلغ قيمة الجهاز -اعلاه- من النوع الاصلى بالدولار؟وما الفرق بينه وبين الالكترونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ مهموم اليمن السعيد دوما ان شاء الله .

اعذرني واسف جدأ تصورت انني قد أجبت عن سؤالك . اعتقد كان حينها بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء 

وتصورت ان الجواب قد ارسل .

جهاز الضغط الزئبقي ألأصلي 30 $ كنت سابقأ اشتريه . 

وحاليا هناك التجاري ارخص 10 $ لا يختلف عن ألأصلي ولايمييز الفرق بينهما .

يقوم بنفس العمل . وهو من ألأجهزة المعمرة. يتضرر في حالة ألأهمال والعبث به .


البغدادي


----------



## محمد يس11 (25 يونيو 2006)

الله ينور شرح وافي جميل00000000000000:13: :13:


----------



## katanoma (28 يونيو 2006)

Thank You >>>>> These Were Very Interesting Informations


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (9 يوليو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## sama (9 يوليو 2006)

الزئبق من المواد السامة كما نعلم.
كيف يمكن التعامل مع الزئبق فى حالة صيانة الجهاز؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ sama

الزئبق عنصر سام حتى بخاره . عادتأ يحفظ في حاوية مغلقة منعأ لتبخره وتفضل من البلاستك تفاديأ 

لأنكسارها 

ويصعب التقاطه لأنه زئبق . 

يسحب الزئبق بواسطة سرنجة ايضأ بلاستيكية مدرجة حسب الكمية المحددة .

في حالة سقوطه على الأرض يشفط بجهاز شافط ثم يجمع . 

ولا يخزن الزئبق في مكان مغلق . 

واذا سقطت ذرة منه على سبيكة من الذهب تثقبه . 

البغدادي


----------



## B_S_BB (11 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أغسطس 2006)

*الصور الملحقة*

وفقني الله سبحانه تعالى ان احصل على الصور الازمة بواسطة احدى اعلانات الملتقى (الكافي نت)
لأتمام اللازم وضعه في صيانة جهاز الضغط الزئبقي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أغسطس 2006)

تمثل
الصورة الأولى مسطرة القياس او التدريج من 0-300
الصورة الثانية الأنبوب الزجاجي ويكون ايضأ مدرج بدون ارقام .
الصورة الثالثة خزان الزئبق ولاحظوا هناك صمام يفتح اثناء العمل عليه ويغلق على اليمين كما مؤشر
ويجلس عليه الأنبوب الزجاجي .
الصورة الرابعة هو المنفاخ يستخدم لنفخ الهواء عندها يتدفق الزئبق صعودأ .
الصورة الخامسة لكيس المطاط الذي يحدد ضغطه مقياس الزئبق .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (18 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الغالي م/شكري

هل لديك فكره عن صيانة جهاز ظغط الدم الالكتروني؟

ارجو اذا كان لديك فكرة ان تبين لنا دوائره اللكترونيه واعطالها...

وتقبل تحياتي.


----------



## Bioengineer (18 أغسطس 2006)

وشكرااااا على موضوع جهاز ظغط الدم الزئبقي الذي لم يكن لديا عنه أي فكره
الا انه يستخدم الزئبق كمؤشر :80:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ العزيز م/عادل صلاح
تأخذ طلبك بعين الأعتبار واشرح فكرة عمل اجهزة الضغط الألكترونية لا حقأ وبموضوع مستقل
لحين توفر صور توضيحية للدوائر واذا لم احصل عليها ساشرح الفكرة او مبدا العمل .
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق على انجازاتك وانتظر منك الجديد والمفيد لأعلاء راية العلم عاليا كالشمس
لتنير درب المسلمين .

البغدادي


----------



## aboualbard (18 أغسطس 2006)

*نفس الموضوع مع صور*

الاخ القدير شكري
يعطيك العافية والله يقويك
عندي صور تفصيلية لنفس الجهاز, احببت ان اطرحها من فترة لكن لان الصور مأخوذة بكاميرا الجوال ما طلعت واضحة , انشاء الله في اقرب فرصة اضيف على الموضوع الصور, اذا تسمحلي
مثلاً : صورة الصمام والربر اللى داخله, صورة المسمار اللى في راس انبوب التدريج .
الى الامام والله الموفق :32:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أغسطس 2006)

خي العزيز ابو البرد .
لدينا مثل يقول( نواية تسند حب) .

(النواية) هي بذرت التمر الصغيرة .

(الحب) بكسر الحاء يعني حاوية فخارية كبيرةتستخدم لشرب الماء في الأماكن العامة سابقأ.

وهذه البذرة الصغيرة اذا وضعت في مكان ما تحت هذه الحاوية تجعلها متزنة دون ان تميل وينسكب الماء منها .

مااريد ان اقوله ان نتلقى الدعم والمسانة والعون من كل اعضاء القسم لنشارك جميعا في اي انجاز 

يطرح في القسم كل حسب موقعه .ولفائدة الجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## aboualbard (19 أغسطس 2006)

انشاء الله في اقرب وقت ممكن ,بس اعالج الصور شوية
والاقي الوقت وما يكون خاطرك الا طيب


----------



## aboualbard (26 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ شكري المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف استطيع رفع الصور, واظهارها بحجم معقول في المشاركة , مع العلم ان الصور جاهزة لكن حجمها كبير جداً بحيث ليست واضحة ابداً
مع كل الشكر والتقدير :1:


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ccff33"]شكرا يارجالة[/glow]


----------



## sama (2 سبتمبر 2006)

هناك معلومة هامة أريد أن اضيفها لمن قام بصيانة جهاز الضغط الزئبق.
الا وهي : معايرة الجهاز بواسطة جهاز معايرة رقمى لتأكد من أن الجهاز يعطى قيم الضغط الانقباضى والانبصاطى صحيحة.


----------



## lady moon (26 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ويعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لعمل الخيرات :12: :12: :12:


----------



## ترانيم (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الشرح الجميل والمتميز 

الك خالص تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## MONIRA (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بعد التحية .. ماذا افعل اذا وجدت فقاعات هواء تخرج اثناء القياس خلال الزئبق فى الانبوب ,, 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخت Monira.

تحية طيبة .

هذا يدل على ان هناك نقص في الزئبق .

في البداية تحري عن سبب فقدان الزئبق ربما هناك نضوحه من :

1-الخزان يستبدل او يصلح .
2-اسفل الأنبوب الزجاجي هناك حلقة مطاطية لمنع التسرب تستبدل .
3-هناك في اعلى الأنبوب الزجاجي فلتر يسمح بمرور الهواء ولا يسمح بمرور الزئبق يستبدل .علاوة
على ذلك ايضا هناك حلقة مطاطية تجلس فوق الفلتر ربما يكون سبب النضوح منها تستبدل بواحدة
اخرى في حالة تلفها .

وفي حالة الكشف عن السبب نضيف ما تم نقصانه من الزئبق .

ننتظر اي عارض اخر .

ودمتم بخير .

البغدادي


----------



## MONIRA (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أخى شكرى محمد نورى ... جزاكم الله خيرا ويسر لكم الامور دائما


----------



## المسلم84 (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (9 يوليو 2008)

بجد جزاكم الله خيرا تسلم ايديك


----------



## رفعت سليمان (17 يوليو 2008)

هل تتساوي جميع انواع السماعات الطبيه ام هل منها ما يتمتع بحساسيه اعلي او جوده اكثر وما الفرق؟ وكيف يمكن التميز بينها ؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يوليو 2008)

تحية طيبة .
بالرغم من ان السؤال خارج نطاق الموضوع فلا بأس من الاجابة عليه .
مبدا عمل السماعات الطبية واحد حيث يعود اكتشافها بالصدفة حينما مرضت احدى زوجات ملك انكلترا وطلب الملك من الاطباء الموجودين في القصر الملكي ان يكشفون على زوجته دون ملامسة جسد زوجته حيث كان اسلوب سماع دقات القلب بملامسة صدر المريض بواسطة الاذن .
وقد خطر ببال احد الاطباء ان يصنع بوقا من الورق يتم وضع قطره الكبير على صدر المريض والقطر الصغير على اذن الطبيب لسماع الدقات القلب .
ثم تدرج الامر الى تصغير البوق الى ان وجدت السماعة المعتادة الان .
هناك شركات عالمية رائدة كشركة لتمان التي تصنع السماعة من مواد متينة لتكون لها حساسية عالية , كنوع معدن البوق وكثافة الخرطوم وايضا قطع الاذن بحيث تكون قاتمة بعيدة عن دخول الهواء او سماع اي ضجيج خارجي .
وعادتا هناك انواع من السماعات حيث هناك اختلاف بين سماعة طبيب القلبية عن السماعة المستخدمة قياس ضغط الدم .
ارجوا ان وصلت الفكرة بالرغم من ان الحديث عن السماعات طويل للغاية .

تقبل تقديري واحترامي .

البغدادي


----------



## رفعت سليمان (18 يوليو 2008)

افادك الله وشكراااااااااا لاهتمامك بالاجابه علي سؤالي بخصوص سماعه الطبيب


----------



## mohamedalrawsh (20 فبراير 2009)

_[]اشكرك جدا جدا لاني فنيه اجهزه طبيه واحتاج لمعلومات تانيه لااجهزه اخري_


----------



## الطيب ياسين (22 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز معلوماتك جيده ومفيدة ارفدنا بكل ما هو جديد ومفيد دمتم لنا تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## ronnie (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووور اخوي على الموضوع لاني كنت محتاجه ضروري 

سوال?
انا صار عندي في الجهاز فراغ في عامود الزئبق كيف يمكن اصلاحه علما انه الجهاز ماصار له فتره عندي ؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أبريل 2009)

تحية طيبة .

في حالة وجود فراغ او فقاعات من الهواء معناه نقص في الزئبق .

والحل هو املاء الفراغ بالزئبق .

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (22 أبريل 2009)

ronnie قال:


> مشكوووور اخوي على الموضوع لاني كنت محتاجه ضروري
> 
> سوال?
> انا صار عندي في الجهاز فراغ في عامود الزئبق كيف يمكن اصلاحه علما انه الجهاز ماصار له فتره عندي ؟




ومن الممكن يكون عندك تنفيس في الانبوب الواصل الى عامود الزئبق مما يسمح للهواء بالدخول
تأكد من ذلك.

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم.....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أبريل 2009)

المسلم84 قال:


> ومن الممكن يكون عندك تنفيس في الانبوب الواصل الى عامود الزئبق مما يسمح للهواء بالدخول
> تأكد من ذلك.
> 
> لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم.....



الاخ المسلم 84 في حالة وجود تنفيس سوف يتسرب الزئبق من خلاله .

ان ظهور الفقاعات الهوائية معناه ان هناك فقدان في الزئبق .

اما الكمية المفقودة هي من بداية ظهور الفقاعة الى نهاية الانبوب المدرج في الاعلى .

وان اماكن تسريب الرئبق هي :

1- الخزان في حالة تصدعه او من خلال عتلة الفتح والغلق في مقدمة الخزان او من خلال التوصيلة .
2- اسفل الانبوب .
3- قمة الانبوب .

راجع هذه النقاط .

س3 ماذا اذا تسرب الزئبق من الأسفل بعد ذلك؟

ج/ ممكن الواشر المطاطي قد صلب ولايحكم جيدا . او عدم جلوس الأنبوب في مكانه جيدا.

س4 ماذا اذا كان هناك نقصان في كمية الزئبق كيف نكمله؟

ج/ نفتح السدادة في اعلى الأنبوب وبواسطة السرنجه الطبيه نسحب مقدر من الزئبق ونقطر على شكل
دفعات قليله ونراقب وصوله الى الأسفل ونميل الجهاز برفق الى اليمين قليلا لكي يدخل الى الخزان
ثم نعيده الى مكان عليه حتى يصل الى نقطة 0 ثم نغلق السدادة .

مع تحياتي


----------



## خالد شعبله (25 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي شكري 
بس انا عندي بحث 
في اهميه الفيزياء في صناعه أو تركيب الاجهزة الطبيه
ارجو منك أو منكم يا اخوان توفوني بالجواب الي يريحني
ويعطيكم الف عافيه مره تانيه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2009)

خالد شعبله قال:


> يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي شكري
> بس انا عندي بحث
> في اهميه الفيزياء في صناعه أو تركيب الاجهزة الطبيه
> ارجو منك أو منكم يا اخوان توفوني بالجواب الي يريحني
> ويعطيكم الف عافيه مره تانيه



اكتب طلبك بموضوع جديد ليتسنى للأعضاء الأجابة عليه .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## المتابعة (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وما قصرت الشرح كان وافي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فاضل نهار (30 أبريل 2009)

*ما رايكم بهذا الجهاز 
غيراثيرم ديسك توب. الماني لقياس ضغط الدم -----------الاقرب لجهاز قياس الضغط الزئبقي*


----------



## محمود طايع (1 مايو 2009)

مشششششششششششششششكور علي لمعلومات الجميله


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووورdk
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

لقد قمت بنسخ جميع المشاركات في هذا الموضوع وقمت بوضعا على ملف power point وسوف ارفعها قريبا لتعم الفائدة بجمع جميع المعلومات عن الموضوع في ملف واحد

ابو عبدالله المصري


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (20 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جهاز الضغط الئبقي في ثوبه الجديد*

هذا هو خلاصة جميع إشتراكات الإخوة الأعضاء في موضوع جهاز الضغط الزئبقي، لقد قمت بنسخ جميع المشاركات في هذا الموضوع وقمت بوضعها على ملف power point وها هى لتعم الفائدة بجمع جميع المعلومات عن الموضوع في ملف واحد

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم في هذه الأيام المباركات بظهر الغيب ليقولل لكم المللك آمين ولك بمثل

أبو عبدالله المصري​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم على جهودك النيرة في هذه الايام المباركة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

تقبل اجمل الأماني والتبريكات ورمضان كريم .


البغدادي


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على هذي الجهود ويعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (26 أغسطس 2009)

اقدر للجميع مشاركاتهم و اضافتهم الجديد لنا و بالاخص المشرف البغدادي و عسى ربي لا يحرم هذه الوجيه عن الجنة


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## elzaeem65 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا لكل من يستخدم جهاز الضغط شكرا لك اخي الكريم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود عماد برزق (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله مجهود فوق الرائع


----------



## mrssafwat (23 يناير 2011)

*اشكرك شكرا جزيلا*

اشكرك يا بشمهندس علي المجهود العظيم دة وانا شغوف جدا اعرف موضوع صيانة الجهاز :81::14:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يناير 2011)

وشكرا جزيلا على مروروكم وردودكم .

كذلك ارحب بأي سؤال او استفسار عن صيانة وتصليح جهاز الضغط الزئبقي .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يناير 2011)

وشكرا جزيلا على مروروكم وردودكم .

كذلك ارحب بأي سؤال او استفسار عن صيانة وتصليح جهاز الضغط الزئبقي .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود النيره..


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (27 فبراير 2011)

تسلم


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشككككككككككككككور جدا ما قصرت 
شرحك واااااافي جدا و مفيد :34:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء .

نستقبل كافة اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم عن صيانة جهاز ضغط الدم الزئبقي لكي لا يكون هناك اي علامة استفهام لكل من يعمل في صيانة جهاز ضغط الدم الزئبقي .

مع القدير .

البغدادي


----------



## أبو موئل (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً لك


----------



## هدى هدهد (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وعزك الله دنيا واخرة وحفظك من كل شر


----------



## dimond ston (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لكم جميعا لمروركم واطلاعكم على هذا الموضوع المهم والحيوي كذلك استقبل كافة اسئلتكم واستفساركم عن الاعطال والعوارض التي تلحق بجهاز ضغط الدم الزئبقي . كذلك ارجوا الاطلاع على كافة صفحات الموضوع قبل طرح اي سؤال لكي لا يتكرر السؤال مرتين او اكثر .
تمنياتي لكم التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------

